# masturbation(for men only)



## livinginhell333

how come when i try to masturbate it doesn't feel as good nemore? it pisses me off, i want that good feeling again. it only feels a little bit good, ne of u have this problem or is it just me? is this part of dp/dr?


----------



## Guest

Why in the world would this topic be for men only? Mmmmm. Anyway, since this thread presents a definite change of pace from what's been going on here today I'll give it a shot..............
Are you on meds? SSRI's in particular can mess things up (for both men and women). Are you physically healthy? Getting enough sleep? Could be a concentration issue. DP tends to take over sometimes. 
I think a test might be in order here. Find a date, and see how the equipment works when with another person. If it's better in that situation then you have your answer - get a permanent date. Works great for me.
If you are taking an SSRI though.............honest, it really does interfere with things.


----------



## livinginhell333

i take abilify, i was thinking of buying passion rx for this, and i am physically healthy, but the abilify. is a very low dose 2.5 mgs. i do get enough sleep, but my concentration is pretty bad, it just doesn't feel good when i climax anymore, its horrible, passion rx could fix that.


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

Sorry, Livinghell... but you seriously couldn't expect men ONLY to read your post, after THAT subject heading?!!! :lol:

Even though men don't usually experience emotions as intense or frequently as women, you men DO still experience emotions during sex, um, well... sometimes... 

Masterbating doesn't feel so good to you anymore, as you're missing the magic ingredient - emotions!

I do hope they'll return for you soon.

Take care,

Lesley Ann


----------



## Guest

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No way can I leave those comments alone.
Speaking as a man, I can assure you that sexual gratification is about 90% mental/emotional for me, with 10% at the most simply physical. 
The mental/emotional mix can require intense concentration. Yes, things feel much better when there is love involved. In fact, there are two completely different subjects here: simple sex, and making love. 
There are many, many issues that come into play for men. Do I even like this person, is he/she attractive to me, potential guilt for about a million reasons, do I feel good about myself for doing this, does she like me, is she doing this with me for reasons other than liking me, etc. And remember ladies - guys can't fake it. If we're not into the task, it will be obvious to everyone involved. If too much emotional/mental stuff gets in the way, we simply can't do it. It honestly does require lots and lots of focus for guys. Yes, many guys don't realize it, but it does nonetheless.

Anyway hellboy, I'll bet it's the Abilify. Even a low dose will build up. You may need to go to extremes here and try it with another person. And, as SS is leading towards, if it's with somebody you care about it will no doubt work out much better. 
If you're lucky, some day you may actually make love with another person. Something waaaay better than masturbation, or just sex.


----------



## Guest

i dont masterbate   :lol:


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

I'm sure most people here will agree there could be hundreds of reasons as to why it doesn't feel so good for you anymore.

You could try building yourself up to it a bit more. Every time you get close to climax, stop yourself. Do this at least six times. The end result should be better.

You say it's difficult to concentrate? Surround yourself with 'smut'  , and if you haven't already, why don't you try to reach for your G spot? That would help lots. In case any of you men are not exactly sure where it is, it's situated approximately 2-3 inches inside your rectum. It's right at the base of your penis. You should be able to feel a bit of a ridge. Gently flick that with your finger.

Also, don't be afraid to do this, by thinking it might make you turn gay. It won't. Well, that's enough lessons from me for one day! :wink:

Good luck!


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

I meant no offense with my post, guys. My smilies are there, to help hide my embarressment on this subject.  I didn't mean to sound as if I was laughing at you. I take this post in all it's seriousness.

I'm not saying that men don't experience and enjoy making love. But I personally believe that 80% of men would rather have simple, uncomplicated sex, compared to 20% preferring to make love. However, I would guess that most men on this forum fall into the latter percentage (Creep, creep! :roll: ).

I'm basing my comments on my own, personal experience with men. No, I'm not promiscuous( :lol: !); I'm a taxi driver, who's worked most nights for approximately sixteen years.

You can imagine what an eye-opener my job's been! Actually, it's amazing that I haven't totally lost all faith in humans, because of what I see and hear. It still shocks me to see the MOST unlikely characters coming out of brothels, etc.. I'm talking about women too, mind!

In schools over here, young children are taught how a man and woman think differently MOST of the time. The children are shown two pictures; one of a man and one of a woman, with thought bubbles coming from their heads. In the woman's thought bubble is a heart. In the man's bubble is a pair of breasts. This is honestly true!

I believe I understand men extremely well. I'm just sorry I'm not very good at saying what I really mean.


----------



## Guest

Oh my 
Again, speaking as a male representative of this particular species.....
Society has always tried it's best to make sexual experiences purely physical for men. The bubble over the head with breasts you mention is a fine example of how, even an an early age, society tries it's best to force men into a box. A very small, uninteresting box. We're guys, and all we're supposed to want is physical gratification, right? My job is apparently to go out there and get layed by as many women as possible. BORING. 
On the other hand, women get the opposite treatment. The percentage of women unable to enjoy sex, I mean really able let themselves go with it, must be huge. Because society is telling them it's supposed to be all about love and marriage. 
I can only hope we eventually arrive at a place closer to the truth for both.

Maybe my problem is that I have made love with a woman too many times. I find simple sex to be boring at best, a total waste of time at worst. Masturbation would be more interesting. (Oh, and before I forget -you're lying Johnny U). 
Making love, with the emotional component combining with the physical................is a totally different experience than sex. Apples and oranges. Apples and BUICKS. Totally different.

What else.....oh, for crying out loud - don't "try building yourself up to it then stopping....do this at least six times". Trust me, there is no guy here or anywhere else that would advise that. You may end up doing permanent damage. You need to find a real live other person to have sex with. Then, find a real live other person to fall in love with, then make love.

Man to man here hell333 - there could be many reasons for your decreased experience. If it's not the Abilify, then it's something emotional getting in the way. This happens to every man at some point. I'm guessing it has nothing to do with DP. 
You'll get by it eventually O.K. regardless. Then all you have to do is try to survive the stereotype society is trying to lock you into.


----------



## person3

Holy crap we didn't learn any of THAT in sex class!

OMG I'm enrolling in Dp Sex 2013


----------



## person3

wait sc so should i just give the one night stand thing a go? I'm getting a bit frustrated here. Fuck dignity and all


----------



## Guest

I'm just wishing some other men would get in this thread and help me. We've got somebody going with the name "Sunshine Spirit" giving advice on how a guy should masturbate, how a guy experiences sex, etc. THAT'S worrisome.........

- no offense intended Sunshine. It just makes me smile when I see a woman trying to understand male sexuality.


----------



## Guest

Didn't see your second reply M. 
Ummm........I think you should do whatever you think is best. Just remember though - society is watching, and ready to judge......


----------



## person3

Whoa like you're talking about the voyeur thing?! I've never tried that!!

j/k

eh I dunno. I'm just in one of those moods. It will pass tomorrow when I think of peeing and eating and adderall and drawing and studying and dancing and smoking and drinking and trazodone and will be too busy for sex.


----------



## Homeskooled

Yeah, I'm going to step in here to back up SC. What you said about this stuff makes perfect sense to me, as well as ringing true through experience. My parents gave me quite a Puritan upbringing, eventhough I was Catholic, so while I dont believe that masturbation is necessarily wrong, like Freud said, I think it leads to neurosis. It take something which is supposed to unite, and it makes it solitary and boring. I'm seconding SC on that. Sc is also correct in that society paints men as pigs who dont want anything but to think of breasts and watch television. I would be a rich man if I had a dollar for every college girl that said "Men only care about one thing" to me. With an attitude like that, its no wonder they never catch on to the shy romantic men that they profess to be looking for. Because, really, in my experience, they dont like the deep types, the nerds with hearts, they want the jerks who use them, and who lack emotion. Honestly, I think women find them exciting. Men are much, much more versatile, strong, and vulnerable, than women give them credit for. I also think that the difference between sex and making love is huge, and this is why I'm saving sex until I'm married (or at least trying to). Its a big world out there - dont pigeonhole people, and dont keep your sexuality to yourself. Its part of a much bigger and better part of you, that you'll hopefully share with somebody you care about. I've had quite a few relationships, and they do wonders for your worldview. You feel more complete, you learn something, and the box you live in expands a little more. Women are awesome!

Homeskooled


----------



## Guest

DP never affected my sex drive, but meds did. I was on a very very low dosage of paxil and it totally killed my libido. You could've hired 5 strippers to come to my house and the beanstalk wouldn't even budge. I had a pretty hot girlfriend at the time too, so that made it even more painful. Honestly, I would attribute it to the meds you are taking. Isn't abilify an AP? AP's are major tranquelisers, so they are going to depress your nervous system which in turn will wipe out the libido.


----------



## Homeskooled

And by the way, I dont think this topic is just for guys. I think that all women probably have masturbated at one time or another, at least in their teenage years. I wasnt taught this - I was taught the opposite, but after hanging around the fair sex long enough, I'm just guessing. Never talked about it with one, but I'm pretty good at reading people and what their thinking. Women seem to be about as obsessed with sex as men are - just not in as focused a way. Thats my gut instinct.

Homeskooled


----------



## Guest

Quick test: everybody who has ever, or will ever masturbate, raise their hand.

Let's see, counting hands.............O.K. Mmmm. That's alot of hands.
For those of you not holding your hand up, I can think of only three reasons: 1) you are lying; 2) you are a very dull individual; or 3) your hand is currently otherwise indisposed.

And with that, I am out of this thread. Too much opportunity for me to offend people.................


----------



## Guest

Sorry but I'm giggling here like a school girl.
Lesley Anne,you're fantastic,tell it like it is girl lol

As for depression,anxiety,dp etc.I was once told by a physchiatrist that sex is one of the first things to go when you are feeling badly.
Let's face it we associate sex with feeling good and when we don't feel good..........

It never ceases to amaze me how many topics we can relate to dp.
I suppose sometimes we just feel a need to relate,not that there is anything wrong with that.

Peace to all


----------



## Martinelv

I'm fresh out of novel masturbation techniques, so if anyone with a vivid enough imagination can come up with some, I'd be extremely grateful.

SSRI's always killed my libido stone dead. Which is probably a good thing from time to time.


----------



## Guest

Apparently we females only think of hearts and flowers so can't be of much help here Martin :roll:

If it's of any use at all you might consider a
fantasy of running over green rolling hills,holding hands and gazing into the eyes of your loved one with the romantic sound of "endless love" filling the sweet jasmin air.
:lol:


----------



## Guest

Homeskooled said:


> Yeah, I'm going to step in here to back up SC. What you said about this stuff makes perfect sense to me, as well as ringing true through experience. My parents gave me quite a Puritan upbringing, eventhough I was Catholic, so while I dont believe that masturbation is necessarily wrong, like Freud said, I think it leads to neurosis. It take something which is supposed to unite, and it makes it solitary and boring. I'm seconding SC on that. Sc is also correct in that society paints men as pigs who dont want anything but to think of breasts and watch television. I would be a rich man if I had a dollar for every college girl that said "Men only care about one thing" to me. With an attitude like that, its no wonder they never catch on to the shy romantic men that they profess to be looking for. Because, really, in my experience, they dont like the deep types, the nerds with hearts, they want the jerks who use them, and who lack emotion. Honestly, I think women find them exciting. Men are much, much more versatile, strong, and vulnerable, than women give them credit for. I also think that the difference between sex and making love is huge, and this is why I'm saving sex until I'm married (or at least trying to). Its a big world out there - dont pigeonhole people, and dont keep your sexuality to yourself. Its part of a much bigger and better part of you, that you'll hopefully share with somebody you care about. I've had quite a few relationships, and they do wonders for your worldview. You feel more complete, you learn something, and the box you live in expands a little more. Women are awesome!
> 
> Homeskooled


You absolute fuckin legend 8)


----------



## Guest

Too actually try and answer the question, to me, pure and simple wanking is almost a mood enhancer, not elevator.

If I felt good before, I feel better after.
If I felt bad, I don't feel much better.

(OK crap analogy but hey)

You see where I'm coming from? :lol: (Sorry) :lol:


----------



## g-funk

oh I love this forum. I don't know how I lived before I met you guys.

You are making my day :lol:


----------



## Kelson12

I've read through this thread and am going to try to base my reply to as much as has been said, as I can.

I have always seemed to have a low sex drive. Never really got extremely "horny" as most people in the United States call it. Yes, I've had many girlfriends and one who I have had sex with and I did get excited then. But when it comes to just merely looking at picutures and at times even sexual videos, it doesn't always do it for me. So yes, in this sense I agree that alot of my experience with masturbating has needed to be emotional as well. But, I have been on meds pretty consistently since Spring 2001. So basically, over the last four years I have been on meds. So I am sure that hasn't helped my sex drive and libido. Zoloft has really killed it! And it sucks. Not only does it suck, but it also worries me. I do want to have kids someday. Not for a while, but some day. I hope to be able to get off the Zoloft sometime in my life and in turn hope my sexual feelings come back! But until then, I am one dead individual when it comes to sex drive and interest and guess I'll just have to learn to deal with it. 
Take care.

Kelson


----------



## Dreamer

OK, never can resist a thread like this, LOL. And as usual, I have laundry drying, so I have exactly 30 mintues to kill before I run back to see that someone doesn't walk off with it.

Firstly, I am a very sexual being -- and I'm FEMALE. I don't remember when I DIDN'T know how to, um, pleasure myself. Seriuosly, though obviously as a little girl I had no idea what I was doing, it just felt good -- it helped relieve anxiety for me -- I sort of did it to excess. But I didn't have sex until college, my first long-term boyfriend. We sort of learned about it together. Really excellent. Both virgins.

My mother and I had virtually no mother-daughter relationship at all (and my father was very tangential in my life) -- never talked about anything "female"/"male", etc., so wherever I got this ... well I thank my lucky stars. But it fascinates me that I could have so many psychological problems and yet still have a darned good attitude sexually.

But, yes,I agree with Shelly, bottom line if a person is mentally or physically ill -- well, one is less likely to feel sexy -- and DP will do it -- kill it DEAD. Even be interested in sex. And certain life events affect ALL people. A death in the family, finanancial troubles, etc. Having a baby -- for both mom and dad -- NO SLEEP, etc. This is just stuff I've heard from my girlfriends over the years and from men friends/lovers.

I also agree that medication makes a huge dent in one's sex life. I've been on a particular cocktail of meds -- which includes an SRI -- for about ... wow, this particular cocktail may have been since 1994 -- 10 years!!!!! It DOES interfere with my ability to orgasm, and it takes more to "get the engine going" 8)

I HATE this, as I know how good I can feel, and I am not inhibited with a partner I feel very comfortable with. It makes me furious. And I can only imagine how devastating this is for a man. As sc says, a guy can't "fake it." I understand.

Also, a woman can't always "fake it." It hurts. It isn't pleasant.

I have one woman friend who LOVES sex, LOL. I don't see her that often anymore, but she is a hoot, a social butterfly, the life of the party, and she is not promiscuous, and she is in her early 50s -- yep, better with age. She is one sexual person. Her one complaint, she can't orgasm w/out, um, well she can't have a "hands free" orgasm when she's making love. And she has no inhibitions. I've heard this from other girlfriends as well. Some can, some can't, and some of my friends just don't talk about sex.

I can go "hands free", very infrequently, and since meds -- nope. But it doesn't matter as long as both partners have a wonderful time during sex.

Ah, and there IS a difference between making love, having sex, being naughty 8) And women can and do play all fields. I think I learned this as I got older, and men and women BOTH feel more comfortable and confident with sex as they get older.

Shoot, I just deleted something by accident.

OK:

1. DP make sex more difficult for me. Being disconnected from ones self does not help.
2. Meds, DEFINITELY.
3. I have always had negative intrusive thoughts. Mainly about catastrophies, loss, current concerns I have. The general theme being self-judgemental, fear of failure and loss. These REALLY interfere with pleasure and sex. Sometimes I REALLY have to focus, and sometimes I give up. Not good. 
4. I think there is a difference between men and women. That comes from our biology. Society has to catch up with biology is all. But I believe society reflects the deep-seated biological imperative. I won't give that lecture.
5. For me, I need a long term partner whom I love, or am very attracted to to feel really comfortable to explore sex. No one night stands.

Person3, my only concern with a fling/one night stand is getting hurt, emotionally, or ... well, there are STDs out there. I have no judgement on it really, but I personally can't do it. Doesn't mean it couldn't ever happen, but I would feel far less comfortable.

OK, end of lecture.
No, not for male's only. Had to crash the party. 8)


----------



## Martinelv

Hmm...no...no, not really Shelly. But thanks for trying. I was expecting more only the lines of something involving warm pumpkin soup and freshly dead road-kill.

While we're on this subject, and I'm loathe to let it go, why is male masturbation always viewed as something slightly seedy, bashing out a little frustration at best, while female bean flicking is looked upon as some kind of spiritual self-love experience ? It's not fair.


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

When I was trying to get some sleep this morning, I cringed at what I'd written!  However, I'm relieved that nobody on this board has attacked me with the condescending words I believe I deserved. I'm sorry I sounded so dogmatic.

I admit I could be wrong about the 'building it up' theory (I'm not ALWAYS right - just 99% of the time! :wink: ), but the blame for THIS theory lies with my partner, Lance. He voiced this opinion last night, because he strongly believes the 'building it up' theory with masterbating works in a similar way as it does with love-making; it DOES make the climax more intense. Although he now says that too much of this COULD lead to a brain hemorrhage. Lance tells me that his 'theory' is backed up by more than 1,300 other male taxi drivers...

I must say that I love everyone's sense of humour on this board, especially SC, Shelly and Person3's; "F___ dignity and all...". Well, I was in stitches when I read all your posts. Isn't laughter a fabulous medicine? 

I agree with you, Shelly, that the first thing to deteriorate when someone's mentally or physically unwell is their libido.

SC and Homeskooled, I agree with almost everything you have said. It's actually a refreshing change to hear men talk this way... seriously! Your opinions have now increased my percentage of faith in men to 20.00000002%! :wink:

I think that the majority of women DO masterbate, too. But so what? I believe that there's absolutely NOTHING to be ashamed of with masterbating, whether you're man or woman. It's natural, there's nothing wrong with it.

SC, you wrote that society has always tried it's best to make sexual experiences purely physical for men. I agree. Society also says, "You're not a man, if you cry!" (I wish stigmas like these could be stamped out). Anyway, even though society IS to blame for this, it still doesn't change the fact that most men DO seem to prefer 'wham, bam, thank you, Mam' to love-making. I'd be VERY grateful if more men would prove me wrong on this. :roll:

Finally, Martin... you say you'd be grateful for any masterbating tips? Well, the best thing I can suggest at the moment, would be for me to post a photo' of myself on this board! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've got much more to say, but I've got to dash out right now. I'll be back to post here again later (Horror of ALL horrors! :twisted: ).

Take care, all!

Lesley Ann


----------



## g-funk

bean flicking

brilliant, absolutely brilliant

Because we are women and we can get away with anything we want
HA!

Possibly because men do it over filthy trashy slutty whores in magazines and are generally indiscriminate as to who, where, when and why.

Forgive me for the huge generalization but go on - deny it...


----------



## Guest

Please let the record show that I resisted this thread for all of last evening and most of this morning. Also, please let the record show that I am NOT the "social butterfly in early 50s" mentioned in Dreamer's post!!!!

I just love men. That said, I'd like to offer a little rebuttal to one of my otherwise favorite people, g-funk.

Men can masturbate over all kinds of women, real or not, present or not, available or not.

Women are no better. In some ways, we're "worse" - we tend to masturbate over fantasy men (and don't even admit they're fantasies). We arouse ourselves with who we WISH our fellow was, and often try to ignore who he really is. What turns women on? Their own very vivid imaginations - and games that they will actually succeed in FORCING some fellow into becoming what she wants.

Let the battle of the sexes rage on.
:lol:


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

I've just remembered something I wanted to say; Despite all of our difference-of-opinions, in all fairness, this topic WAS started off by Livinginhell333. How's the G spot technique coming along, buddy?!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kelson12

Wanted to add something....in regards to what SC said, You are right, we CANNOT fake an orgasm and that makes it hard when having sex and not being able to communicate that to the girl you are with. Luckily the only girl I've "slept with", I was able to communicate it to her and not feel overly embarrassed if I didn't have an orgasm. Prolly cause she got hers! :lol:

Take care.

Kelson


----------



## g-funk

'Men can masturbate over all kinds of women'...

Did you mean that in the literal sense Janine?!?!?....

You're right, I contradicted myself in my post by first declaring that men prefer sluts then by adding that they are indiscriminate also. Let me clarify. I think that when it comes to 'relieving' themselves, it is more about the act of sex, rather than the fact that is is a tall, dark stranger, with a deep husky voice, who has blinfolded you and lead you into the woods to.....(oops sorry, got carried away) Basically, women tend to be more imaginative.

I've grown up with the saying in my mind that men 'don't look at the mantelpiece whilst they're stoking the fire'. Can't remember who told me that, but having mainly hung out around guys my whole life, men tend to let slip some home truths if they count you as one of the lads. I do hope this isn't true. I'd hate to think you were looking at my arse...

Would it be fair to say that if offered it on a plate, men would be less picky than women, when it comes to one night stands, because they are able to detach themselves from emotion and see it as purely physical? I know women can do this too, and know men don't always do this, but would it be fair to say that generally, their carnal instincts are more easily satisfied? This being indicated in the time it takes for men to complete 'it' than women?

Ps Janine - you were the first person that sprung to mind when I read Dreamer's post! Good job you clarified - god knows how many people may have gone away thinking 'wow that Janine's a real goer!


----------



## Guest

I sense a certain.........envy in this thread. Maybe the old perv was right after all. 
Just popping back in to let everyone know I'm giving you a break. Male sexuality is a topic near and dear to my heart. I consider myself something of an expert in the area and have very strong opinions. Perhaps someone should start a separate thread discussing the differences between male, and female sexuality. Just based on Janine's few comments, I could have a field day. And g-funk - holy yikes, could we have a discussion or what..............thankfully for all I am at work and about to be caught using my comp for non work related stuff. gotta go now.............


----------



## g-funk

did my post sound really down on men? I didn't mean it to - everybody says I give men a hard time - I guess having been cheated on by every boyfriend I've ever had (except the current one -I hope) has coloured my views. However, I'm not some ranting feminist or anything - I love men! After all, it's a man's world...


----------



## g-funk

guys, I really didn't want to offend anyone or start a battle of the sexes, I apologise if I tarred you all with the same brush because of my 'trust' issues. this is one instance where I would love to be told I am wrong, and that I don't have to wait with bated breath until the next time I get cheated on. please convince me otherwise...


----------



## Guest

g - I don't see that you have offended anyone 
For me, it's just that I find the differences between how men and women view each other fascinating. Particularly when dealing with matters of sexuality. Everyone is unique of course, but there are some definite generalizations that can be made. 
And I'm still at work...........shhhhh.


----------



## gimpy34

I think after you've done it 10,000 times it starts to lose its luster anyway.

Often I find myself masturbating out of boredom or when I realize I haven't done it in a while and need to clean the pipes.

With DP, our minds just aren't as connected to our body as they used to be. When it comes to pleasure, pain, smell, taste, everything.

The only good thing about sex and DP/DR for men is that it can turn you into a stallion. For people who have ever heard drunken sex or hookups, there is so much mind over matter involved when it comes to having an orgasm. It can take forever, which isn't always a bad thing.


----------



## Guest

This should defiantly be made into a 'Sticky'


----------



## Guest

Alan in the UK ha ha ha ha :lol:

That was a double entendre, right? :wink:


----------



## Guest

What is this topic?

Sex hot line 1-800? LOL

It's silly  :wink:

I agree that meds doesn't help for sex at all. And for women too!! And yes, masturbation exist for women too... yes, in 2005! :lol: A LOT of women do it without telling it. And I believe it's sane for all ages because when we don't have sex at all we tend to get more frustrated... or become a nun (joke).

So the topic would be open for women too.

But this is the end of my opinion on the subject  

Karine


----------



## Guest

Karine I agree,we women can be very open about such matters :roll:

Speaking of losing libido when anxious.
Yesterday I was travelling 30,000 ft in an airbus because I'm totally freaked out by flying,there is no way in hell I'll be joining the mile high club any time soon.
:shock:


----------



## Guest

Now that we have the official French Canadian viewpoint, I assume this matter is closed. Thanks for the input Karine. Etes-vous-se sentent meilleur aujourd'hui? (I either just asked her if she is feeling better, or if she has a cow and two chickens. Still learning the language you know)

edit - good one Alan


----------



## JasonFar

I think I've masturbated (fantastically, of course) to every female on this site who has shown a picture of themselves. Yup, virtually every one I can think of. No males though....

....except my pal Homeskooled.

:twisted:

SoulBrotha told me he sometimes has intrusive thoughts of Johnny_Utah when he attempts to spray his seed in private.


----------



## Guest

Dreamer said:


> Firstly, I am a very sexual being -- and I'm FEMALE. I don't remember when I DIDN'T know how to, um, pleasure myself. Seriuosly, though obviously as a little girl I had no idea what I was doing, it just felt good -- it helped relieve anxiety for me -- I sort of did it to excess. But I didn't have sex until college, my first long-term boyfriend. We sort of learned about it together. Really excellent. Both virgins.


 :shock:   So much like me it's scary ('cept I'm a bloke :lol: )


----------



## Guest

sc said:


> Etes-vous-se sentent meilleur aujourd'hui?


Je suis une pamplemousse


----------



## Guest

Yes I feel kind of OK right now. Not too much DP/Dr. Read my other post for more info on myself  (called : Nevermind)

Not OK for sex, thought  LOL. I am so tired. Must be my first pill of anafranil LOL (HS I am joking) :lol:


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

Livinginhell hasn't posted here for a while. I hope you're okay, L.? I promise I'll try my best to stop winding all you guys up now.

Apparently, a pig's orgasm lasts for 30 minutes (In my next life, I wanna be a pig!  ).

Wow, Dreamer! You really opened up - good on you! You wrote a great post. LOL

g_funk, I don't don't think your post sounded really down on men. You've got a brilliant sense of humour, too, and I agree with most of what you say. I, too, have been cheated on by all four of my ex-partners (except Lance - I hope!). I've also found that men do tend to let slip home truths when they regard you as one of the lads. However, I reckon that women are just as bad as men, when it comes to seeking one-night-stands. I think it's the alcohol that makes both sexes less picky. I often pick up people who are mortified to have woken up next to someone who resembles SC's avatar! :lol: Blimey, I could tell you all some stories! Actually, I could write a few books about my job...

(30 minutes... lucky pig! Can you imagine??)

Kelson, when you didn't reach orgasm with your girlfriend? I reckon that you probably didn't feel too embarrased because you had opened up to her, and not because she'd already had her orgasm (Remember, guys - and we KNOW you envy us here - us women can have MULTIPLE orgasms during sex... Yep!... Utter bliss... Ah! :wink: ).

SC, I agree with you, about men not being able to fake an orgasm - and I must add that I do sympathise with every one of you. Yes, of course most women fake orgasms - and if they were honest - I'd bet EVERY woman has faked it at some point during her life. That includes me, yes, I'll admit I've faked it literally hundreds of times... but I don't anymore...

But you guys must realise that most of the time, we fake our orgasms for the sake of your feelings. See, we know it's good for you to believe you're a stud in bed! :wink: Think about it; If we lay there, reciting our shopping lists (which I know some women do!), not only would it hurt your ego, but it'd put you off your climax, wouldn't it? I'll also admit to knowing some women who fake it, to get something they want. This is a moral which infuriates me! However, I think the percentage of women who actually do this is much, much lower than most men believe it to be.

(Sorry, but I still can't stop thinking about that pig...)

I'm curious if any of you guys did know EXACTLY where your G spot's situated, before I described where? Be honest now... come on... don't be shy... :wink:

Q. What's the difference between a golf ball and a G spot?

A. A man will actually LOOK for a golf ball! :lol: Sorry, I couldn't help myself...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Wow, what a hot topic! :wink:

For me, dp hasn't affected very much my sex drive...however, anxiety ruined me everytime I was going to have sex with my girlfriend! And guess what? Yes, my girflriend is now my ex-girflriend!  
Since my number one problem is OCD, imagine how nice can be "fare l'amore" while you've thoughts popping in like "Whoa, what if I go nuts and strangle her?" or even worse "What if she transform herself in a terrifying monster?"...but hey, even if I was plagued with these thoughts, I've always got the job done...well, kind of :? 
When I'm "low" regarding sex, my panacea is looking at photos of Monica Bellucci or Laetitia Casta, the most beautiful women in the world in my opinion!!!
I've tried meds for only 2 months, and this happened 2 years ago, but I remember feeling apathetic about sex.

Ciao, and remember, *Italians do it better*! :wink:


----------



## Guest

its impossible for anything to stop my sex drive

In this post I am a man among boys, even though im probably the youngest male to post in this thread..................

:lol:


----------



## Guest

"man among boys...." Probably not such a good time to come clean about that bro. You know, what with the Michael Jackson trial and all.

(yes, it was too easy. I'm feeling kinda low though and have to take what I can get)


----------



## person3

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAA

ahahhaahha


----------



## Kelson12

SoulBrotha said:


> its impossible for anything to stop my sex drive
> 
> In this post I am a man among boys, even though im probably the youngest male to post in this thread..................
> 
> :lol:


"....and yes ladies you too can win a date with the man among boys, the one and only Soulbrotha #1!"

holla!


----------



## Kelson12

We are now accepting bids...opening starts at $50....do I have $50?


----------



## Dreamer

As usual a topic like this starts running and I come back to the board and it's 2 more threads long! I skimmed through a lot of stuff and something occurred to me..

I think, in certain ways we each are assuming our own INDIVIDUAL experience with sex is the rule for everyone. For instance... well, it's just me. I've always had psychological problems and the men I've become involved with have had them to one degree or another. Then I've dated some "normal" guys, really nice guys. In all cases, no one ever cheated on me. I never had the experience of a guy being a jerk.

I also was a theatre geek from the time I was born. I hung out with, well, sort of a group of outcasts. Musicians, singers, actors ... we were all different. EDIT: "DIFFERENT" i.e. we weren't "the cool gang" etc. All through school/college/summers at camp -- Arts camp.

At any rate, who *I* am has dictated the type of men I hook up with, and so my experience is very different from other people here. EDIT: *and everyone here has, yes, their own UNIQUE, experience, even how they were raised, that affects what sort of relationships they end up in.*

Oh, LOL. My female friend with the LOVE of sex and the ability to find cool boyfriends (frequently a tad troubled but always fascinating people -- husbands too) that's L. Oh Hell, Lizzie. Hey, Lizzie and I went to the Folsom Street Fair in San Francisco and almost paid $5.00 a piece to have our fannies paddled in public. A good cause -- AIDS. We were talked out of it by another companion on this wild journey. Note, this is THE Castro District Fair in San Francisco ... gay/straight/bi, etc., etc., etc.

And my God, Lizzie must be 56 now! I keep forgetting how the time goes.

I also think ones attitude towards sex/love/companionship changes with age. I don't think one can compare a teenager's experience of sex/dating with that of a college student with that of someone in their 20s, 30s, 40s, and onward.

Also, yes, I have faked orgasms. But if I am in a comfortable relationship, these days, I may feel VERY excited but just can't orgasm. And I will tell my male 8) and I say with all honesty how good it feels just to........ be doing what we're doing. And I'm not lying.

When you can be 100% yourself with your lover ... and I think that takes time ... it can work out.

But DP, anxiety, and who was talking about intrusive thoughts? THOSE ARE LIKE MINE! Like, "Will his eye fall out?" "Is the kitchen on fire?" Just stupid things that run through my head, LOLOLOLOL. That crap interferes with........ MASTURBATION. YEs, I said it. And let me tell you, for a woman, who is currently missing male companionship, I think it is good to engage in self-pleasure... as Gimpy said, "Keeps the pipes cleaned out" or something. Well for a woman, you learn More about your body, can take time to do it.

I was going to post something my husband (separated but friends) emailed me about a necrophiliac duck. Anything goes, but the main thing is to try not to hurt someone you love. And sometimes that isn't easy.

D 8)


----------



## Dreamer

OMG, missed the bidding war. OK, I'm going to post this, but please don't take this in any personal way. IT's about DUCKS......DUCKS and sex

My husband finds the strangest things. He reads FAR too much, LOL.

"The strange case of the homosexual necrophiliac duck," which we noted
last year http://www.opinionjournal.com/best/?id=110004683 , has earned Dutch researcher Kees Moeliker the Ig Nobel Prize for unusual
research, reports London's Guardian:

Ducks behave pretty badly, it seems. It is not so much that up
to one in 10 of mallard couples are homosexual--no one would raise an
eyebrow in the liberal Netherlands--but they regularly indulge in
"attempted rape flights" when they pursue other ducks with a view to
forcible mating. "Rape is a normal reproductive strategy in mallards,"
explains Mr Moeliker.

In 2001, Moeliker saw a daffy duck deflower a deceased drake: "He
forcibly picked into the back, the base of the bill and mostly into the
back of the head of the dead mallard for about two minutes, then mounted
the corpse and started to copulate, with great force, almost
continuously picking the side of the head."

It gives you a renewed appreciation of that old French saying, "I'd
rather be a live chicken than a dead duck."

***************************************

*I didn't write it. I received this in an email. Blame it on my husband, LOL, and it's true!*


----------



## Dreamer

You have to scroll down the VERY right wing Wall Street Journal, it's near the bottom along with some rude comments about liberals..... OIY... forgive me.... it's my husband's fault

"On 5 June 1995 an adult male mallard (Anas platyrhynchos) collided with the glass fa?ade of the Natuurmuseum Rotterdam and died. An other drake mallard raped the corpse almost continuously for 75 minutes. Then the author disturbed the scene and secured the dead duck. Dissection showed that the rape-victim indeed was of the male sex. It is concluded that the mallards were engaged in an "Attempted Rape Flight" that resulted in the first described case of homosexual necrophilia in the mallard." :shock:

OK, I'm done now. Tired and hyper at the same time. HELL.


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

Absolutely LOVE the piggy, Janine! :lol:


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

Dreamer, here's a story to tell your husband about a mallard...

Early one summers morning, Farmer Giles was about to do his daily chore of feeding his animals, when he realised his beloved sheepdog, Shep, was missing. Puzzled, he went over to see if Shep was with the sheep. But as he approached the field, instead of finding Shep, he was shocked to find that every single one of his sheep were dead: they'd all been f***ed to death!

"What on earth...?" he thought, panic rising in him as he called out for Shep, and rushed over to check the pigs. All the pigs, too, had been f***ed to death. So had the goat... and the chickens... and the wild rabbits... even the cows!

As he raced over to his prize-winning horses, crying in despair, not only did he see they'd all been f***ed to death, but he also found the culprit. It was a mean-looking mallard, who was still violently thrusting away at a mare.

"Get away from there!" the farmer screamed, as he ran towards the mallard, furiously shaking his fists. It was only as he was a few feet away, that the shameless mallard finally flew off.

Farmer Giles sprinted, leaping over fences, trying to keep sight of the mercillous duck. As he rounded a bend, he was horrified to see the mallard humping away at a very dead-looking Shep.

Inconsolably running back to the farmhouse, he got his rifle.

He hunted the mallard for two hours, before he finally found it looking dead in a huge field. Dozens of hungry vultures were circling high above it. The farmer walked up close to it, raised his rifle at it's head, and just as he was about to pull the trigger, the mallard opened one eye and said, "F*** off and let 'em settle!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Dude, Jason that was hilarious!!! Of course, I would never tell a woman that I jerked off while thinking about her. Too awkward. Sure everyone does it (mostly to women I've met in person, though)...it might be flattering...but I guess it would probably straight creep someone out.

Also, good one SC.


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

Oooops! What a twit I am! Fancy me spoiling the punchline of the joke I posted here earlier today.  Sorry... Lance just read it and told me he didn't 'get it'. Thank goodness he reads my posts. I only had fifteen minutes of sleep last night, see?! (Snore...ZZzzz) I'll now attempt to edit the last sentence of my daft joke, before I dash off. (I'm trying to get 'fertilized'!) :wink:


----------



## rob

Graffiti on manhole cover c 1980:

"Sex is 10% friction 90% fantasy"

which made me laugh

rob


----------



## graham

I just read the posts about females being able to fake orgasm. Well I don't think it's that easy. I generally know when a girl has faked it and I'll tell you how. First there's none of the convulsive movements of a leg, and the biggest give away (and there's nothin you can do about this, the wetness isn't wet enough (sorry to be crude), thirdly, the legs aren't slammed tight together at the time of the "orgasm". They're all pointers. Oops, I've given the game away now. You'll know what to do to fool me. :lol:


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

Hi Graham!

You forgot to mention that a woman's eyes roll upwards, just the same as men's do. :wink:


----------



## sleepingbeauty

hey homeskooled.. remember your post on washington d.c. politics? fiy change the title next time.. something like.. 'i like to spank it'. youre sure to get more than 8 views. :wink:


----------



## Axel19

The male G-spot is up his bum (his prostate gland). Did someone already answer that?
Anyay, I've only every had sex with females who I have felt very strongly about. I honestly do perceive the act of penetration as something sacred, between a man and a woman in love. I honestly can't imagine having sex with someone I don't have strong feelings for. I think that modern life is so devoid of any real value, and this is partly due to the fact that the one thing that has always seemed unquestionably special or spiritual, love between man and a woman, has now been called in to question. So where does masturbation come into all of this? Well I think that masturbation is a good way of avoiding the temptation to have meaningless sex with people you don't really care about. I see masturbation as something to 'get out of the way' so to speak. Just get it out of your system and get on with life, so you don't have to be so dominted by your own sex drive.


----------



## Guest

Lately it's been older women who have dominated my fantasies. I seem to be less interested in women around my age and more interested in experienced women in their 30's. I am a MILF's guy as well. In the town I live in, there are some very hot stay at home mother's. When I went to the gym, I would see a countless number of gorgeous women in their 30's busting out of their shirts. I would picture myself seducing one, taking her home and woooop wooop. Here's a dpselfhelp confession. When I was in high school I used to babysit for 2 really hot women. This one woman was italian, short, HOT, HOT, HOT! When the kids were put to sleep, I would go through her drawers and observe all of the beautiful lingerie. Ok, now I really sounding like a pervert. I don't care. Many of you have probably done the same thing :twisted:


----------



## sleepingbeauty

whatever you do.. dont go through mine. youll end up traumatized for life.



Axel19 said:


> The male G-spot is up his bum (his prostate gland). Did someone already answer that?


 yea i knew this.. but WHY is it in there?? theres got to be some reason?? i mean... natures intent is procreation right? and guys dont reproduce through their poochute. SOOO... either something got messed up, or theres some specific reason. i dont believe that there are parts of the body that have no function. like for instance tonsils. i got mine out when i was 20 cause they were swollen and nasty and the doctors told me that i dont need them anyways. that is complete hooey. now i have to be careful when i have liquids or foods in my mouth not to breathe cause it goes right down to my lungs with nothing to stop it. its a problem i didnt have when i did have tonsils. as for sex.. yes it is more useful not to have tonsils as my gag reflex is not very strong now. but anyways back to my question...

whatsit doin in therrrrrrrrr?????? :shock:


----------



## Guest

Found this on prostate gland.
What first came to my mind was that it was created for gay sex (to finally have evidence to counter the assumptions that gay sex is unnatural...lol).
However, also straight men can enjoy this G-Spot:

http://www.sfsi.org/answers/prostate.html


----------



## Guest

Found this picture. Its used in Belgium on billboards to educate people on the dangers of unprotected sex/AIDS.
Its says: 'Kiss, Lick, Bite, Suck. You can also TALK with your mouth'.
There's also straight and gay versions. And yes, lesbians can also get infected with HIV through unprotected sex.


----------



## Guest

Btw I can say with 100% truth that I have NEVER faked an orgasm (I wouldnt even know HOW to do that). Also since Im female I have the pleasure of being able to have mutiple orgams and dont need to desire to be a pig for that..LOL (although maybe a pig in a different sense) :twisted:


----------



## enigma

...


----------



## Guest

Dude, Narcotic, feel you on the MILFs, man. About this alleged male "G-Spot", I feel about it like Don Logan (Ben Kingsley) did in "Sexy Beast." "She tried to stick her finger up my bum. Now what kind of gull tries to stick her finger up your bum?"

Anyway, seriously...that's the hottest public service announcement I've ever seen.


----------



## enigma

...


----------



## Homeskooled

About the prostate issue....The prostate HAS to be in that area for a specific biological purpose. When a man becomes aroused, the prostate swells, and is placed behind the uretheral tubing so that it blocks the urinary tract, and only allows semen to enter the woman. If it didnt, a man would urinate inside of a woman during sex. But because it swells during arousal and has a connection to the tubing from the vas deferens, it also can be mildly pleasurable to put pressure on it. Not for everyone, but for some, yes. Biologically, though, it has to be behind the urethera and yet also connected to a man's arousal. Our bodies are very complex and ingenious machines.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest

> You the one on top, Wen?


LOL e, in my fantasy, always 

Surely one of the hottest public service announcements, I totally agree with that. I wasnt sure if it was ok to post the picture here, but then thought if they can put it up the Belgium roads/cities, then it must be kinda ok to show it here. And if not, I was willing to take the risk.
America is too puritan for this and certainly not the land of the free. In my opnion that idea is one big illusion. :wink:


----------



## enigma

...


----------



## Guest

I like masturbating. I think i'm going to do it right now! Be back in a jiffy!


----------



## dreamcatcher

does this all mean men can get turned on by having a dump??????


----------



## Guest

dreamcatcher said:


> does this all mean men can get turned on by having a dump??????


No, but sometimes I take one that was so good I want to push it back and do it again   :lol:

You know what I'm saying


----------



## Guest

What does taking a dump have to do with masturbating?


----------



## sleepingbeauty

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL AT DREAMCATCHER!!!! :lol: :lol: BWAAAAHHH!!!!! :lol:

NO WONDER THEY TAKE FOREVER ON THE POT!!!! :shock:


----------



## Guest

No guy gets turned on by taking a dump. If you can get turned on by it, I haven't quite made the connection yet. The one connection that I can make it is that taking a crapola can be quite soothing like masturbation. Your letting out a big load with both. And a dumpola can be more soothing cause it lasts longer!


----------



## Guest

> NO WONDER THEY TAKE FOREVER ON THE POT!!!!


Honestly guys..Is there anything better than being on the can for 30 minutes a time? A bacon cheeseburger meal from Wendy's comes close as does masturbation, but that one may be the best of them all.


----------



## dreamcatcher

hey......i was just enquiring that if the g-spot is up your arse then does having a dump rub on it and turn you on.....i wasn't saying a man would masturbate while having one but who knows maybe it would work rather than having to finger ones self???? maybe i'm wrong but i sure would be interested to know


----------



## Axel19

No dreamcatcher is quite correct. Before I discovered masturbation, having a dump was the highlight of my day.


----------



## = n

LOL

I think this thread is rather crude for the likes of me.

Ahahahahah


----------



## sleepingbeauty

most here know that sleepy is obsessed with poop. this thread is right up my 'alley'. 

that explains alot axel. taking dumps for me has never been pleasurable. when i was little i would hold it in for days because it was scary. pooing doesnt feel good to me at all going down. it does feel good after when its all gone i feel light on my feet.

anal sex feels good though. i wonder how good it feels for a guy? (im not EVER going to find this out for myself though. im not going near any manholes!)


----------



## Guest

I know taking a big dump is sweet relief...does it feel different for the women-folk?

I'd ask my girlfriend if I had one.


----------



## Guest

Hey, it looks like this discussion has been going on for one week week now. There are so many things I'd like to react to but I've probably forgotten half of what I've just read.

SC, I agree with so much of what you wrote. I was talking about the evils of machoism with a female friend the other day (we were both brought up in macho hardline catholicism) and towards the end of the conversation, she admitted that she had some sort of irrational attraction to macho men. The strongest thing she told me is that she desires so much her own man to be the best that she would be aroused if he seduced and had sex with her friends. I don't understand that...

It may just be because I'm the reserved type that I resent machoism so much but I think it is destructive to both men and women. Men need to free themselves from that ridiculous culture and women would be wise to take notice.

Regarding masturbation, I think it is a problem if you use it as a refuge because you can't or don't want to reach out and take the pain to build a real relationship. Otherwise, it's an excellent anxiety-killer and even something that you can practice in couple if you can't or don't want to have sex for whatever reason.

I can relate a lot with what some people wrote concerning intrusive thoughts. If I'm not perfectly at ease with someone, I just can't do it. I won't be able to focus, I will have performance anxiety and traumatic flashbacks and won't manage to keep it up. Is there a cure for intrusive thoughts? Sex on Xanax?

I liked the male G-spot discussion as well. I of course knew from experience that that particular part of the scrotum was sensitive but is it really because the G-spot is just underneath the skin? And why is it there? Well, I don't know but the clitoris is not directly stimulated by normal vaginal intercourse either. Dreamer said she had a friend who could not have a hands-free orgasm. Are there men here who can't have a orgasm without a helping hand on their "G-spot"?

Righto, enough for now


----------



## sleepingbeauty

i know i cant.


----------



## Guest

Man, women got it really tough.  Most guys (I know it's this way with me), just stimulate the glans and we're good.


----------



## Axel19

Yes exactly privateer. For the record ladies, the only part of the penis that feels anything is the glans, that's the large part at the top, some of you may know it as the head or the helmet. That's where guys get turned on, and as far as most of us are concerned that's the G-spot. The most sensitive part of the glans is the tip just under the spout (I dunno' it's real name, spout will do). But we mostly get stimulated around the bottom rim of the glans. Sorry it's just that girls always go on about guys not knowing how to stimulate them, when the same is true (from my experience at least) with girls. I'm not complaining, it's the thought and the effort that count.


----------



## Axel19

Yes exactly privateer. For the record ladies, the only part of the penis that feels anything is the glans, that's the large part at the top, some of you may know it as the head or the helmet. That's where guys get turned on, and as far as most of us are concerned that's the G-spot. The most sensitive part of the glans is the tip just under the spout (I dunno' it's real name, spout will do). But we mostly get stimulated around the bottom rim of the glans. Sorry it's just that girls always go on about guys not knowing how to stimulate them, when the same is true (from my experience at least) with girls. I'm not complaining, it's the thought and the effort that count.


----------



## lone wolf

--deleted afterwards, decided this was too private--


----------



## sleepingbeauty

ninnu are you joking? one time i had 20 orgasmos in one session and i was alone. no joke. 8)

how does it feel like?? hmm well i can tell you one thing.. just having one isnt enough for me i get frustrated if i dont do at least 2 or 3. just one is too much of a tease.


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

Hi Ninnu!

This is all very difficult for me to put into words, such as trying to explain what water tastes like, but I shall try my best...

I've experienced both straightforward, un-emotional sex romps AND passionate, magical love-making. I experience multiple 'mild' (as I call them) orgasms with both, but I only seem to get a 'whopper' orgasm (as I call it) with the love-making, or when my partner masturbates me.

For many years, I wondered exactly what an orgasm was, or felt like. I'd always been very un-inhibited, so I couldn't understand why I hadn't experienced one. Then I realised what was stopping me.

During intercourse, I often used to get to a stage where it seemed as if I had 'restless legs' - as if they were full of adrenalin. The urge to stop intercourse was overwhelming, especially because I felt very scared. These feelings would always disappear within a couple of minutes and then I would be able to continue.

Many years later, I finally found the courage to continue beyond this point and discovered the 'whopper'!

When my partner and I are making love, I don't seem to have a care in the world. My mind seems to be in a dreamy place - a place where only mine and my partner's souls seem to exist. I'm not really aware of my surroundings. When I open my eyes, I can see my partner clearly, but everything around him/us is hazy. The only thoughts I have are about the intense feelings of pleasure we're both creating/experiencing.

When I experience a 'whopping' orgasm, it begins with a strong, tingly, almost throbbing feeling in my womb area. This feeling then seems to explode, and spread out to reach every inch of my body, like a huge wave. When this happens, I have no idea of where I am, who is with me, etc.. I'm only aware of this beautiful, intense feeling, that seems to last anywhere between 15 and 90 seconds.

It's so difficult for me to put this down onto paper, yet I can close my eyes and recall the whole experience instantly.

For me, I would describe mild orgasms as near enough the same, although they are far less intense and seem to only last a few seconds.

Sometimes, (because of intrusive thoughts) I also have to masturbate myself, to reach the whopper. I usually nod off to sleep immediately afterwards. I feel utter satisfaction and blissful happiness/peace.

Incidentally, I don't think there's anything wrong with straightforward, un-emotional sex. I still enjoy an energetic bonk, when feeling randy, with little time to spare.


----------



## lone wolf

--deleted afterwards, decided this was too private--


----------



## dakotajo

If drug companies can make a pill that gives a man an instant woody, then why can they make one that give a person an instant orgasm? Think of the money they would make.


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

I know exactly what you mean, Ninnu. This is a subject which I'd never normally dream of discussing with anyone other than my partner. It sounds hard to believe... and daft... but I feel quite happy to open up and type away here. I suppose it's because nobody can actually see me? I'm quite a private person in real life... *honestly*! Yes, I know I've stupidly put my photo' up here, lol... Now I'll probably have strangers in my taxi, telling me they've read this... aargh! 

Anyway, during a 'whopper', I often feel my pelvic muscles clamp tigthly. This is usually an involuntary movement, but my partner says he loves it. I would also agree that a whopper is, in many ways, similar to a male orgasm. However, I know my whopper usually lasts at least twice as long as my partner's orgasm, and I can experience whoppers at least three times during one love-making session.

Something else I experience, are muscle spasms, which last up to 30 minutes after intercourse. These spasms feel a bit like a strong pulse in my pelvic muscles, and I also get a wonderful feeling around my ovaries.

I'm very sorry to hear you suffered sexual abuse in your early twenties, Ninnu, and I hope you're getting councelling for that. I don't think you'll stay emotionally frozen for the rest of your life. It won't be easy, and it might take many years, but I believe you'll succeed. After all, you've already made a huge step, by starting to talk about it all.

Take care,

Lesley Ann


----------



## sleepingbeauty

dakotajo said:


> If drug companies can make a pill that gives a man an instant woody, then why can they make one that give a person an instant orgasm? Think of the money they would make.


lol yea right. i know i wouldnt take that sh1t. can you imagine what the side effects must be? gross.


----------

